# 2016 King of the Bay Tournament!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know Outcast is hosting it this year.
The kings are fired up in the bay right now!
I fished Sunday and caught 8 missed 3!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

It's not too late to enter. You just have to wait 48 hrs after you enter to weigh a fish and all fish must be weighed the day you catch them.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Any results?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

delta dooler said:


> Any results?


1st place was 34#
2nd place was 25 and some change.
I caught a 27.5# king in my kayak but didn't weigh it because normally 3rd is over 30# and I had to drive to Destin to weigh it in the Destin Rodeo. Lesson learned lol.


----------

